# Honey Sticks What is Retail Price



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what one would retail honey sticks for?

thanks,
Corinne


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Search "honey sticks" on this site:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217083&highlight=honey+sticks


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks MapMan

Corinne


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

.25 to .50


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

When I buy 2000 at a time from Glory Bee they cost me .08 each including shipping. I sell them for .25 each.

Chef made some straws for me using my honey, (great job by the way  ), I plan on selling them 3 for a dollar.


----------

